

Adobe's online image editor previewed - fauxto
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/07/adobes-online-image-editor-previewed/

======
bharath
Adobe is one company that has made all the right moves in recent times
(acquiring Macromedia being the prime example). This elephant can dance. Every
product they have to offer is a de-facto industry standard. It comes as no
surprise that they sense the threat Web 2.0 poses to their business and are
moving to squash it by embracing it.

------
joshwa
As far as competition is concerned, I think that until Adobe offers a
widgetized version that can be integrated into other photo-sharing sites
(which is clearly where the money is to be made in this market),
fauxto/snipshot/et.al. don't have to get too worried...

~~~
brlewis
The fauxto web site doesn't make it clear that they do offer a widgetized
version. That change would help them.

The snipshot web site doesn't have news. Since they're a small startup, it
would be reassuring to see activity there, for those of us thinking about
integrating with them.

